# Matt - 1 regulator for multiple tanks?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Matt,

I know you run multiple tanks off your JBJ regulator. How many and do you have any problems with that or does it work pretty well?

I remember you saying somewhere that you upped the output pressure on the regulator. How did you do that?

thanks,

Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Actually, I'm using a beverage type regulator to run my three tanks. The JBJ did not seem to have enough working pressure to run all 3 tanks. I have heard you can turn the large chrome knob on the front of the JBJ to increase the working pressure, but I have never tried it to see if it is true. 

I run my beverage regulator at about 35psi to make sure there is enough incoming pressure to give me strong steady bubble counts in all 3 bubble counters


----------

